# Photo Tourny Theme - Wood



## Ben (Sep 18, 2008)

*(Sorry for the delay and mix up, I honestly don't know what happened to the other thread)*

Yes...this can include trees. I just want the main focus to be wood. No silhouettes of trees in sunsets though 

-----------------------------------------------------

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 entry's (so there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner if the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will only be 10 entry's) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image
(please play fair)

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Absolute max photo res is 1024x768

-----------------------------------------------------

Mine:


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 18, 2008)

Great theme Ben!  Finally we get a theme I have a picture for! 

Here's my entry:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/N32.jpg


----------



## cudenver (Sep 18, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## cohen (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 18, 2008)

^ Cohen, you judge yourself. Does that fit the theme *Wood*?


----------



## cohen (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, well i'll updated it with something new, in about 1 hour .

I have a really good one 

Edit - Done


----------



## 4NGU$ (Sep 19, 2008)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/Unorganizedreligion.jpg


----------



## cohen (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like from me now, angus has got this one


----------



## Respital (Sep 19, 2008)

First time entering a Photo Tourny hope this one is okay.


----------



## kobaj (Sep 19, 2008)

Im going to take 4NGU$ approach. Main focus isnt wood, but its got wood in it XD. If this isnt allowed, count me out, I dont have any others really...

http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0119yf7.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine for now:






Bob


----------



## cohen (Sep 19, 2008)

vroom_skies said:


> Mine for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic has been used before, i think, i can remember it.


----------



## vroom_skies (Sep 19, 2008)

...and it didn't win. 
Plus, I'm prob not going to use that pic.

Do people not read the rules?
Bob


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2008)

vroom_skies said:


> Do people not read the rules?
> Bob



No, thats just cohen  

just kidding


----------



## Egon (Sep 19, 2008)

Woo, I actually get to make this one.


----------



## Punk (Sep 19, 2008)

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/11562999.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 19, 2008)

Good theme!

Here's mine;

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/Picture226.jpg


----------



## alexyu (Sep 19, 2008)

Didnt bother counting, but I hope I'm in.
http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/1092/poza104hy4.jpg


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2008)

Respital said:


> First time entering a Photo Tourny hope this one is okay.



Got anything else?


----------



## TFT (Sep 19, 2008)

Aw hell Ben,  Went to bed last night with no comp then got home from work today and its full. 
Never mind I will cast my vote skillfully


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2008)

TFT said:


> Aw hell Ben,  Went to bed last night with no comp then got home from work today and its full.
> Never mind I will cast my vote skillfully



oooh..WELL..maybe I can let one more slide in, besides respital may not have another 

Whatcha got?


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2008)

kobaj said:


> Im going to take 4NGU$ approach. Main focus isnt wood, but its got wood in it XD. If this isnt allowed, count me out, I dont have any others really...
> 
> http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0119yf7.jpg



I don't think yours really fits..and I'm still thinking about angus' pic.

You sure you don't have any others?


----------



## TFT (Sep 19, 2008)

If there's room and it fits Ben 

http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cornwall200817rh3.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Sep 20, 2008)

Are we all set?


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 20, 2008)

Look like so, there are 11 entries.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Sep 20, 2008)

what is wrong with my pic a big *wooden *cross


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 20, 2008)

Ben said:


> No, thats just cohen
> 
> just kidding



haha lolz


----------



## kobaj (Sep 20, 2008)

Ben said:


> I don't think yours really fits..and I'm still thinking about angus' pic.
> 
> You sure you don't have any others?



Thats fine, I dont have anything else, someone can have my spot .


----------



## speedyink (Sep 21, 2008)

If theres still a spot free heres mine:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/P1000575.jpg


----------



## TFT (Sep 21, 2008)

Earth to Enterprise, Ben are still in our galaxy


----------



## Ben (Sep 21, 2008)

TFT said:


> Earth to Enterprise, Ben are still in our galaxy



yep, I guess we're all set then...except I need to change my picture


----------



## alexyu (Sep 21, 2008)

Ben said:


> yep, I guess we're all set then...except I need to change my picture



So I hope your picture wont be changed in the time it took this tourney to be up


----------



## Ben (Sep 21, 2008)

alexyu said:


> So I hope your picture wont be changed in the time it took this tourney to be up



Mmm...not quite. Poll is up

linky.


----------

